# Happy Retirement Cue Card



## TelH (17 April 2018)

What a horse he's been over the years. It's been great to watch him, I hope he enjoys a long and happy retirement.

https://www.racingpost.com/news/new...reer-of-hugely-popular-chaser-cue-card/327818


----------



## KautoStar1 (17 April 2018)

agreed.  Wonder what he will do now.  Lets hope its something active.  He looks like a horse who needs to be kept busy.


----------



## Clodagh (17 April 2018)

I am so pleased, it weould have been awful for him not to finish in one piece.
Colin Tizzard said ages ago that he would be his hunter, so maybe that is the plan. Some classy hunter! He should cover the vale country OK.


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 April 2018)

I am so relieved and pleased with this decision which is absolutely spot on, Colin Tizzard have always said he would make the decision in  the horses best interest and he was proved right.


----------



## Brummyrat (21 April 2018)

Another one who is so relieved to see him retired safe and sound, Im old enough to remember Willsford's last race before retiring, never want to experience feelings like that again.  What a fantastic horse Cue Card has been, Im convinced that Gold Cup would've been his the year he was cruising coming down the hill.


----------



## Clodagh (29 April 2018)

I thought it was a shame he was not ridden at Sandown, I always loved watching Denman take off down the straight when he did his retirement parades. He looked well and happy though. Really good day at Sandown yesterday.


----------

